# Yearling or young bird



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Just filling out an entry form for a show and they are asking whether the birds are yearlings or young birds? Can anyone explain the difference? Also I'm not sure of the sex on a couple as well as what color to call them, does that matter on the form? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

This is 2013 any bird that was born in 2013 is a young bird, any bird that was born in 2012 is a yearling. As for the color thing I don't have a clue I don't show birds.
Dave


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

as far as sex goes take your best guess when they are young birds .Now saying that there are some collars that are sex linked I not sure which collars are.the small shows around here they give a lot of slack as far as sex goes .Now the bigger shows it matters .I hope I did not confuse you.. May be if you post a picture of the the birds in question we can help you with the colors. 
.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you going to the reading pigeon association show held in lancaster pa.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody that helps. Jason yes I'm going to the reading show. These are portuguese tumblers that are notoriously difficult to sex, I know I have one cock and one hen for sure the other two are in question. As far as the colors I'm gonna call one yellow, 2 white and the other blue bar, that's my best guess.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I don;t know about the states, but in the show I went to in italy the colours were very general - and focused more on the pattern; grizzle, gazzi, white bar etc


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm that could be right here as well. I'm thinking the three are grizzles and the one is a blue bar.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

what drives me nuts is deferent breeds call some collare different as in grizzle in homers is just that grizel but in brunner pouters it's called tigers


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> what drives me nuts is deferent breeds call some collare different as in grizzle in homers is just that grizel but in brunner pouters it's called tigers


well there is a grizzle gene called tiger grizzle - its not the same gene as far as I know

Not an expert but modifiers sometimes show differently in different breeds

so it is not just a matter of names - tiger grizzle has larger white 'breaks/areas' whereas 'normal' grizzle has very small flecks

If you look up the breed standard specifications they often mention colours they come in - so maybe you can just go with what you find there and if anyone tells you anything different you can say you got the terms from the standards published by so and so


----------

